# Jure Sanguinis - Italian Citizenship



## volit (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey all! 
I am looking to see if there is any claim to citizenship for my wife.

Breakdown of citizenship history
Wife: USA
Father: USA
Father's mother: USA
Father's mother's mother and father: Italian citizens by birth.

Is there any reason to continue or pursue this?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

volit said:


> Father's mother's mother and father: Italian citizens by birth.


The question would be what was their nationality when their kids were born. If they hadn't given up their Italian citizenship then they passed it onto father's mother.

Actually reading that if before 1948 (47?) that the mother was born that can be an issue. Even if it seems some people have fought the issue. Or if the father was born before the new constitution effective date. 

Give dates for the people in that line. When was the father born? When was his mother born?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

It works like this: In this case we are talking about your wife's grand-mother. If both of her parents were Italian citizens, it does not matter when she was born, she would have inherited Italian citizenship from her father because there are no date restrictions for an Italian male to pass citizenship. However, because she's a female, she would only have been able to pass Italian citizenship to her own son or any other offspring if they were born after 1948. So it all depends on when your wife's father was born.


----------



## Val Casagrande (Jan 8, 2022)

volit said:


> Hey all!
> I am looking to see if there is any claim to citizenship for my wife.
> 
> Breakdown of citizenship history
> ...


Hey Volit!
Send me a message and we can chat about how to go ahead with the recognition of your wife's Italian citizenship


----------

